# Come out, come out! UKC in Bel Air MD!!



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Rhodie and I will be at the Bel Air show next weekend. (9/30) They will be running Agility as well as Conformation, so there will be plenty to watch!

Maybe we'll get some wins towards his CH! He hasn't been back in the ring since he was 6 months old... and boy is he ready! I can't wait! Hope to see some APBT folk there!!

Here's the link to the Conformation info!
https://www.ukcdogs.com/event/old-l...sep-30-2017?calendar_id=3&view=month&offset=0


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Indie, I wish you were closer. I would definitely be there in support. You have my best wishes and have my fingers, toes and eye's crossed for Rhodie. Go get 'em.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I won't be able to make it - I'm between midnight shifts and with all the last minute vacation time I had to use to move, I can't afford to take the time again so soon. This blows, I just need a break and this would have been so fun! Go Rhodie get those wins boy!!


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

jttar said:


> Indie, I wish you were closer. I would definitely be there in support. You have my best wishes and have my fingers, toes and eye's crossed for Rhodie. Go get 'em.


Awe! Thank you! I'll have to def get the photo posting figured out again after the show! Then ya'll can see how much he's grown up!



Ciaramama said:


> I won't be able to make it - I'm between midnight shifts and with all the last minute vacation time I had to use to move, I can't afford to take the time again so soon. This blows, I just need a break and this would have been so fun! Go Rhodie get those wins boy!!


Oh, boy! Sounds like a busy weekend! I worked straight on thru this past weekend so I have a little extra for the show. I'm planning on going to a lot of shows in the near future. I want to finish my boy, and maybe take a stab at top10! Once you're settled, feel free to tag along!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Ooooo can?t wait to see how he does for you. He?s so handsome!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Good luck tomorrow Indie and Rhodie!!!!!! Get those titles boy!

~Jess


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ciaramama said:


> Good luck tomorrow Indie and Rhodie!!!!!! Get those titles boy!
> 
> ~Jess


X's 2! Knock 'em dead Rhodie.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

Good luck! That place was my first ever event and first time pulling. I still have the video from 2008. Wish I could go. Good luck again!


----------



## Hypercane (Aug 22, 2017)

Lol, oh sorry... thought the post was from 2018. Well.. hope Rodie did well 😄


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Indie is super busy and doesn’t get on as much but Rhodie got his CH & Total Dog and Jerzi won altered BIS at this event (I’m pretty sure this was the one anyway LOL). They did awesome and I was sad I missed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

